# Owner To Owner Orientation - End Of Sept '18 Quarter Deliveries



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

I'll be volunteering for owner orientation at my local Saint Louis Service Center September 27th and 28th as they'll be delivering 60+ Model 3s this weekend. 

Any one else?


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Not sure...I still haven’t heard back from Westmont. Will vote once I do! Go get em team!


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Just a couple of notes for those helping out at our local Service Centers this weekend:

1. Wear something with a Tesla logo if you have it (hat, shirt)
2. Remember you're there to assist if wanted, you're not a required part of a new owner's experience and simply offer your help.
3. Official Tesla folks will take care of the initial driving and charging intro as well as all paperwork.
4. Don't be worried you can't answer every question. You can always defer to the delivery specialist for tough questions.
5. *Have fun, enjoy being a part of Tesla history!*


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

I've yet to hear back... by this point I'd need to go home and charge before heading up so I think I'll have to at least miss today. Unfortunate, because I'm certain I could help out.

I've considered that Westmont might not be as busy as the other two locations in Chicago... perhaps I should give one or both of them a call?

Excellent post @littlD


----------



## Nikola (Apr 4, 2016)

We called the Tempe AZ Delivery Center and they were glad for the offer of help, particularly on Friday and Saturday. Going up this weekend. It should be fun!

Unfortunately the only Telsa logo stuff we have are the "FIRST BILLION MILES" silicone bracelets. Maybe we'll make some "OWNER/VOLUNTEER" badges for ourselves.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I stopped by the Wexford PA delivery center today for the first time since my own delivery. My little Leaf tried to fit in once again. 










This Tesla location is a little better prepared this time for the massive number of deliveries. If you recall, I had to accept my delivery outside in the rain, because all of their delivery bays were occupied. So here's how they solved that problem:










That's right, WITH A TENT! We have fully tent-built and tent-delivered vehicles now! 

I walked inside and asked if they would like to have any help with deliveries this weekend. Surprisingly, they said yes, and asked if I could come around noon on Saturday. So I'm going to be spending a little time there this weekend, hopefully trying to smooth things over for customers who aren't prepared for the madness that's about to be inflicted on them.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

At the Saint Louis Service Center, the first few hours were pretty slow.

Then several transporters showed up, soon new owners started arriving as the cars were prepped and readied for delivery.

I finally left at 9:15 as the last owner couple was getting their car.

We had four people helping and we received these "Guest" badges:










It was amazing to be a part of these new owners' experiences and they were very impressed normal people like us would take time out of our day to make theirs informative and special.

And we're just getting warmed up, tomorrow and Saturday will be crazy busy.

Big kudos to the St. Louis Tesla Enthusiasts, I'm proud to be one of our amazing owners group.


----------



## hdgmedic (Jun 8, 2017)

I called to offer assistance on Tuesday, for the week. They told me they were good and did not require my assistance. I guess a bunch of folks beat me to the punch


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Today, I helped with 4 deliveries and then met up with one of them that needed to supercharge to get back home. Friends and family were there and I had Middie do a Summon demo with me and another person standing in the way so the car could navigate past us.

This made my weekend! So much fun to make the 1st day with their Model 3 special.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046064849439150080
They have us doing odd jobs. I did give someone an orientation. But I also got to swap a license plate from a trade in, and now I'm acting as a chauffeur to take people from the building to the lower lot. That's actually pretty fun, because I get to drive one of Tesla's Model 3s.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Saturday, I helped with an additional 4 deliveries, and it was so satisfying to see the delight on people's faces as they drove away in their own Model 3s.

Big thanks to our local Saint Louis Tesla Service Center for providing free Sugarfire BBQ for the volunteers, they know how to treat us!

(By the way, it's one of the best BBQ places in the Midwest) https://sugarfiresmokehouse.com/

And not to start a BBQ faceoff from St. Louis folks... Pappy's is great too! https://www.pappyssmokehouse.com/


----------



## hdgmedic (Jun 8, 2017)

Decided to drop by the local center, anyway. I was able to answer some questions for quite a few groups of folks. There were many volunteers, but no shortage of people needing assistance. They were selling models off the showroom floor. They fed us. If you haven't done it already, go for it. It was pretty cool.
P.S. Word on the street is overall delivery totals (all models) are gonna be RIDICULOUS!


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

hdgmedic said:


> Decided to drop by the local center, anyway. I was able to answer some questions for quite a few groups of folks. There were many volunteers, but no shortage of people needing assistance. They were selling models off the showroom floor. They fed us. If you haven't done it already, go for it. It was pretty cool.
> P.S. Word on the street is overall delivery totals (all models) are gonna be RIDICULOUS!


Yep, Friday they sold the showroom model 3 right out from under me (I was doing some pre-orientation walk throughs with new owners waiting for their cars).

It was "The Last Model 3 in Missouri".

And I learned how to get a car out of "Showroom mode". Now... how to get it INTO showroom mode for my next Cars and Coffee


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

Had a layover in downtown San Francisco this weekend. Walked over to the Tesla showroom and SC on Van Ness and asked if they would like some owner volunteer help, they said they were all good but thanks. Oh well, looks like fun!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> They have us doing odd jobs. I did give someone an orientation. But I also got to swap a license plate from a trade in, and now I'm acting as a chauffeur to take people from the building to the lower lot. That's actually pretty fun, because I get to drive one of Tesla's Model 3s.


Pennsylvania is one of the states where it's illegal to sell cars on a Sunday, so all is quiet today. I had a good time yesterday. Met a few friendly folks. The workers at the store were all very appreciative of us volunteering our time.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Two weekends back the Dallas SC declined help. This weekend they allowed it. They reached out to the NTTOC and they passed along the invite. We signed up for about 10 people each in 2 hour shifts. They delivered a ton of cars, but had plenty of help between their staff and volunteers, I didn't hang around longer than the 2 hours I had signed up for. Visited with two families waiting for their car. Had a few questions, but one of them for sure was more than prepared ,kind of like most of us on this forum.

Very nice card there @MelindaV and @garsh


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

There were volunteers helping in Fremont all the way past midnight Sunday to close out the quarter.

Here was the scene at 10pm. Looked pretty much like this at midnight, too.

As the video pans by you can briefly see the line of people going out the door. What you can't see is the parking lot full of cars and people checking them out, and the parking lots of neighboring businesses full of overflow.

As I approached the delivery center earlier in the day, there was a noticeably heavier concentration of Model 3s driving v e r y c a r e f u l l y away from it.


----------

